# Can anyone identify this? Some sort of pick up camper conversion, any help welcomed!



## damond1.8 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi, 
Could anyone help me tell what this is? obviously iv worked out its a conversion for a small flat bed/pick up, but could anyone tell me what vehicle for?
I thought at firsty it may be a bedfor rascal but have had a look on ebay at others already on the vehicle and they look slightly different (mainly around the arches), failing that an old citroen???
Also a value on it would be handy, even roughly.....
like i say, any help would be much appreciated, Thanks in advance, Damon


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Damon,

This looks like a European slide-in fibreglass camper shell. Unless you measure it, the unit looks like it fits a smaller truck bed for a small truck, but measurements are needed for sure. Also look at the first picture where it would meet the rear window of the cab. This window is pretty high which might imply it fit on a flat bed truck of some kind. This might have fit a European truck model which are typically smaller than Domestic trucks.

There are no cranks on the sides so this implies to me it is mostly hollow inside and needs at least two to four people to slide this thing onto a truck bed, or flat bed.

Look at the door. It's a full size door for the drop down that is not very long and intended to elongate the floor (bottom of the truck bed) or have some interior steps if on a flat bed. You definitely need a look inside to know for sure.

If it is just the shell it shouldn't be more than a hundred dollars or so, depending on where it's located, what vehicles it would fit, and all the work to refurbish the exterior. Then there's the inside - what's in there and how much work would this require (affects price)? You can add something to the price, but then take away from its condition.

The last thing to check is how does it fasten to the truck bed. Does it clamp on, does it keep out water, does it screw on, and is it removable? I don't think it's easily removed at least not with one person and I never count my wife.

Good luck with this curiosity. This would be a labor of love and it's definitely one of a kind in the neighborhood(s).


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

It doesn't look like any of the truck campers I've seen around here... 

+ 1 that looks more an european design. 

Just to give you an idea for size comparison check the photos of mine installed on a short bed (5 Ft) pickup truck - it overshoot the tailgate for one foot. This is an aluminum framed pop-up for off-road traveling and camping, very different that the fiberglass shell in your photos.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

It looks like you would have to take off the the box of a pick up and add this to the frame. Look at the first photo. You see the outline of the rear window an the outline of the front cab. Thats what it looks like to me.


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

To me this looks like the body of a small "motor home", and it has been removed from it's host chassis. Notice the "form" on the front where it would have "wrapped" the cab of the host vehicle. This is certainly not a "pickup camper." As with others, I would not price this at morethan $100 -- regardless of what's inside.


----------

